# Liu He Ba Fa/Lok Hup Ba Fa - experiences



## GregB777 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello All:

I'm new here.  This is my first post.  

I would like to know if anyone has any experience with Liu He Ba Fa (aka Lok Hup Ba Fa.)

I have practiced Tai Chi for many years.  While it helped with balance and some focus, I never noticed any major changes in mood or subjective life experience.  I have also studied with a Japanese Qi Gong master who used external Qi to heal people.  I had some positive experiences with that practice.

However, I've recently learned Liu He Ba Fa.  Within minutes of completing even part of a set, I have had profound positive improvements.  Some things which are immediately noticeable are: Enhanced sense of smell and sight; more powerful experience of colors; an overall sense of peace and equanimity., clearness of thought.  

I would like to know if anyone else has had similar experiences with this form.

To be quite honest, I've been surprised by the power of this form.  I was not expecting to feel such rapid and profound changes.  I started the practice just to learn something new; I've never had experiences like this with any other internal form I've studied.

Any input would be quite appreciated.

Thanks!

-GregB777


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi Gregg, welcome to Martial Talk. 

Being just a rookie in Tai Chi, I have little experience, but I love it. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## GregB777 (Apr 21, 2020)

Buka said:


> Hi Gregg, welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> Being just a rookie in Tai Chi, I have little experience, but I love it.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the forum.




Thanks Buka!  Glad to be here.

I'm really hoping someone here has experience with Lok Hup because I'd love to chat about it.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 31, 2020)

Would you tell us who you train with? Is it in the U.S.?


----------



## GregB777 (Jun 1, 2020)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Would you tell us who you train with? Is it in the U.S.?



Hi TJ.

I'm not training with anyone right now.

Do you yourself have any experience with Lok Hup?  

I'd love to hear about it if you do!


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 6, 2020)

GregB777 said:


> Hi TJ.
> 
> I'm not training with anyone right now.
> 
> ...



No not with any formal teacher. I recently found out Master Jimmy K Wong in Texas is a lineage holder in it. Thought you might be a student.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jun 7, 2020)

GregB777 said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I'm new here.  This is my first post.
> 
> ...



The Six Harmonies and Eight Methods happen to be an especially rich style because of how and where it came to be. 

If you like to read as much as I do, pick up "The Wandering Taoist", a great story about the place the style was born.

If, like many students you decide you want to visit, please watch this video first.


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 23, 2020)

Liuhebafa is so complex I wouldn't even think I'd learned anything from videos. That said - more has come to light recently and Nelson Ma was kind enough to share. I hope you can understand what he's saying - I can but friends have trouble.


----------



## FinalStreet (Aug 3, 2020)

It's not about complex or learning because you can't find anything on internet. "They" won't show you in Person, so how can on computer. 
Lineage means nothing its all about sifu-student trust then again most of the worthy skilled ones have passed away already, even in secret.


----------

